# gouda mold bad?



## girlsrockmovie (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new here...and urban novice cheesemaker. Got a couple kits from cheesemaking.com for wedding present and have a cheddar and gouda aging. Things have been going well, but I'm in the air drying stage for the gouda right now (the recipe calls for 3 weeks before optional waxing), and mold has been showing up on the outside fairly frequently, along with a little moldy smell. The book says to just wipe the mold off and that eventually it'll stop once the rind develops. It's been about a week now, and the amount of growth has definitely slowed down, but I still a get a little bit of funky smell every night before I turn it over, and little white and occasionally blue patches I wipe off with vinegar. 

I guess my question is, is this normal for there to be a light dusting of mold in patches every night still? Or is there something else wrong? I'm air drying it on a bamboo cutting board on a shelf in the pantry, which has a door I keep closed mostly. The temp has probably fluctuated some, but its pretty cool in there, doubt it ever gets about 60 farenheit.

Thanks for your help, so glad to find this forum!

Arne


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome! 

It is normal for some mold to develop. As long as it is only on the surface and not penetrating the cheese I think you are fine. If you are sure that the cheese is well ventilated and is actually drying, then you are doing great. Sometimes it can take longer than the recipe says, depending on the humidity.

You could always put a thermometer in that cupboard to keep check on your temps. 

Is it possible that the mold is living on the bamboo and creeping up onto the cheese from there? If the mat is stinky, I would change it out. Lately I have just been using a folded dishtowel (new & clean) to dry my cheese on, or even a paper plate. I have found there to be less mold that way.

Good luck and happy cheesemaking! 

~Wendy


----------



## girlsrockmovie (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you so much! I'm going to try your suggestions...


----------

